# Your Online Names



## Apple Ice (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello All,

I sometimes wonder to myself what possessed some of you to choose your online name for this site, not in a negative way or anything, just curious. 

So, if any of you are interested, why not share the motivation for your online name and what it means (for the more cryptic ones that is). For those who just chose your regular name, shame on you.

I'll start, I have absolutely no bloody idea what made me chose Apple Ice, probably because apple is alliteration with my name, but it's a bad decision I will just have to live with. I would have preferred Apricot Ice, or just Apricot. Thrilling stuff.

How about yourselves?


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 17, 2014)

My name starts with A and I will be taking the last name Jones in september.  I kinda wanted to try out a pen name before I am published.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 17, 2014)

amsawtell are just my first two initials and my last name.  When I signed up I was distracted and thought the username box was a confirm your email address box.  Sad, but true.  I decided to roll with it because if/when I publish I plan on writing under A. M. Sawtell anyway.

I have no idea what I'd change it to.  I've been on a "get serious and adult" kick for the last few years so I don't really think up aliases.


----------



## popsprocket (Mar 17, 2014)

I was looking up sprockets for something I was making while making a popping sound with my lips.


----------



## PiP (Mar 17, 2014)

I think Apple Ice is a cool name 

I've always been known as Piglet on various forums so when we moved to Portugal I upgraded my name to PigletinPortugal. I'm also fascinated by pigs and would love to keep a couple of the Vietnamese Pot Belly variety. Unfortunately, I know this will never become reality as I travel quite a bit - it's one thing to ask friends to water plants but another to look after two pigs   I also collected unusual pig ornaments until I eventually scrapped my collection as  people were always buying me horrendous tacky pigs which I then felt obliged to display.  
PiP


----------



## Sam (Mar 17, 2014)

I've changed my name here over the years. It started as Sam Winchester, then Sam W, and now Sam. 

To be honest, my middle name _is _Sam, but that's not the reason I chose it. I didn't plan on staying long when I joined back in 2008, so I didn't really care about a username. I wanted to go with plain ol' Sam, but it was already taken. I happened to be flicking through the TV channels when _Supernatural _popped up and I had my name. Many people know my Christian one, but it's strange being called anything but 'Sam' on the Internet.


----------



## Potty (Mar 17, 2014)

When I was at college I attempted to merge with my co-students by having a game of pool. They nicknamed me Pot White after I had been playing for a short time. I used Pot White as my internet handle for a while and my online peers eventually just called me Potty. The name stuck.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 17, 2014)

I love Gumby, I had a collection of them when I was a kid, the smaller, the better. But I had all sizes. When I started working, I used to wear Gumby sweatshirts and T-shirts to work, not all the time, but enough that one of my supervisors nicknamed me Gumby.


----------



## bookmasta (Mar 17, 2014)

Sam said:


> I've changed my name here over the years. It started as Sam Winchester, then Sam W, and now Sam.
> 
> To be honest, my middle name _is _Sam, but that's not the reason I chose it. I didn't plan on staying long when I joined back in 2008, so I didn't really care about a username. I wanted to go with plain ol' Sam, but it was already taken. I happened to be flicking through the TV channels when _Supernatural _popped up and I had my name. Many people know my Christian one, but it's strange being called anything but 'Sam' on the Internet.



Sam Winchester, that's the first thought I had; Supernatural.


----------



## Kepharel (Mar 17, 2014)

Kepharel...Angel of the Pomegranate tree...it's the absurdity of it I like


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 17, 2014)

It's just my name. 

I have a couple of others I use on the net. But this one and Scott Lawless are the two I use on writing sites.


----------



## Cran (Mar 17, 2014)

Considering how common my real name is, why should I use another? 

My mother chose my username on the day I was born; until that moment, I was going to be Sean. I still have the telegram from my grandfather to my parents congratulating them on the birth of their son, Sean. Mum saw the telegram and thought that Sean was too Irish.


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 17, 2014)

I was either listening to Grizzly Bear or Crizzly while making an account.


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 17, 2014)

Gumby said:


> I love Gumby, I had a collection of them when I was a kid, the smaller, the better. But I had all sizes. When I started working, I used to wear Gumby sweatshirts and T-shirts to work, not all the time, but enough that one of my supervisors nicknamed me Gumby.



There's a kid at my school known as "Gumby Kid" because he wears nothing but Gumby shirts and green sweatpants. He responds to the name.


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm just another boring one. First initial, last name. Thought it might be better in case I later wanted to publish something and needed to prove I wrote the story in question. I may have been thinking ahead a bit...


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 17, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> I'm just another boring one. First initial, last name. Thought it might be better in case I later wanted to publish something and needed to prove I wrote the story in question. I may have been thinking ahead a bit...



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2014)

Patrick Bishop. ----> My pen name.
Bishop. ----> A subset of this pen name.
Chess. ----> Kickass board game of strategy and intellect.
The Bishop Piece in Chess. ----> Moves diagonally.
Me. ----> Moves diagonally. Sometimes. When being athletic. (Rarely.)

Put that all together, I'm Bishop.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 18, 2014)

It's my last name. I guess to get a little deeper with it, It's just what I've always been called and it seems to fit my personality much better than Eric in more than one facet. It fits better in that I'm slightly outrageous when put in the right social situations and people just "That's Pidgeon" . As well there came a point where I didn't connect with my name on gender level. I don't dislike my name but I feel as though I'm being pigeonholed when I'm called by my male name. I have some friends who go as far as to call me Erica but at this point most call me Pidgeon because it's just what fits best. It's what I tell people to call me because it doesn't peg me into any sort of category. It allows me absolute fluidity, which is very important to me in everything I do.

Hows that for an over answer!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 18, 2014)

It's my name. Rubbish I know, but I felt I had to be more formal on a writing site, for some reason. I was gonna ask Cran if I could change it to just, "Bruno," but I see no reason to.


----------



## Greimour (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a life story behind mine... but I will save you the read.

The short version, as I am sure you would prefer... is rather simple in it's uniqueness.

I was bored at work one night and began writing a story on a piece of paper. The paper soon became several sheets and eventually an almost full workpad. At some point I went back to read what I had wrote and began editing/rewriting the piece in other pads. I eventually ended up with more than 14 pads filled with the same story and all telling just the beginning. The rewritten section changed from most of book one, to half of book one, to a quarter, to a Chapter.. then chapter 1-3 repeated countless times. 

The Main Characters name, with all his glorious past, it's meaning, it's history and it's significance was: *Dondadin*.

He was a Dwarf who planned on sailing back to the home of his ancestors, where the King of Dwarves by Royal Lineage presided still, with half of his people, defending what is left of their homeland against a goblin race known as Trimera. The so called Savior of the Dwarves, who rescued more than half its population from their invaded homeland was a Dwarf named *Greimour*. The very first Dwarf to Sail the Seas in Recorded Dwarven History, which dated back further than most Dwarves could even fathom. 

And so there it is... my name is generated from the Hero of a book I failed to finish writing. Though, whether he was really a hero or not, whether he actually had another plot... such a development was never written.


----------



## Cran (Mar 18, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> It's my name. Rubbish I know, but I felt I had to be more formal on a writing site, for some reason. I was gonna ask Cran if I could change it to just, "Bruno," but I see no reason to.


It's a good name; wear it with pride, just as we will point to it on the day you become a famous writer. 



Greimour said:


> I have a life story behind mine... but I will save you the read.
> 
> The short version, as I am sure you would prefer... is rather simple in it's uniqueness.
> [snip]
> And so there it is... my name is generated from the Hero of a book I failed to finish writing. Though, whether he was really a hero or not, whether he actually had another plot... such a development was never written.


So finish the story already!


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine is a hold over from a company that I ran for 12 years. We repaired motorcycle plastic and basically repaired wrecked sport bikes. I had developed a new process for welding plastic that was brand new and built the business by convincing people that what they used to just throw away I could repair at half the cost of buying new. Back in the old days 15  years ago, when the internet was brand new and forums where everywhere I posted on more than 45 different forums hustling work. That day has pasted as the forums have all been pretty much been replaced by very specialized forums such as this or FaceBook. The thing I miss that I always had as a tag line on the bottom of my sig that was our company catch phrase that I no longer get to use. And may for the last time get to use here.

Ride Hard!  Take Chances!   We need the work.


----------



## Apple Ice (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice to see the varying degrees of thought that have gone in to these names. 

Piglet, I found that amusing but at the same time felt a bit sorry for you. People driving you away from your hobby with tacky figurines haha.

I picture you all behind your computer screens completely based on your avatars. It's easy if people have their actual faces but I still just imagine you all as either a tattooed baby, a potty or a aspiring rhino etc, sitting behind a keyboard. It's easier and more fun than coming up with faces to match the names.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 18, 2014)

Schrody - Erwin Schrodinger, famous physicist, father of the quantum mechanics, and since I'm obsessed with theoretical physics and my favorite branch of it is quantum mechanics, it was a natural choice. I even have a T-shirt with text: "WANTED: Schrodinger's cat, Dead and Alive".


----------



## Apple Ice (Mar 18, 2014)

"my favourite is quantum mechanics" - That's the sentence of an interesting person, I think. I didn't even know it was possible to have a favourite branch of physics. It's all far too clever for me.

Good name, I often thought it was a Croatian thing I wouldn't ever understand.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 18, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> "my favourite is quantum mechanics" - That's the sentence of an interesting person, I think. I didn't even know it was possible to have a favourite branch of physics. It's all far too clever for me.
> 
> Good name, I often thought it was a Croatian thing I wouldn't ever understand.



Well, I find myself interesting, I don't know what others think. I hooked up somewhere in 2011, but I loved science all my life, I just didn't know it. And trust me, it's not that complicated or clever if you're interested in what you read. Hawking and Greene (although I'm not his fan) write pop science that's really easy to understand for common man (I'm no expert), of course it has some scientific terms, but you catch up really soon. I would recommend it to anyone who has even a tiny interest in science; it's whole new world. 

Sch is a German three letter, but reads as one, something like "sh" in English, or "š" in Croatian. But either way, thank you


----------



## escorial (Mar 18, 2014)

after a horse tipster


----------



## Ariel (Mar 18, 2014)

I was thinking last night that for a bunch of creative people we're really not incredibly imaginative when it comes to our names.  Turns out all the interestingly named people were going to post today.


----------



## Apple Ice (Mar 18, 2014)

Schrody, I hope I didn't offend you then. I do genuinely think it's interesting. I often come across as very sarcastic online without intending to be. I have always found the universe fascinating so I will have to take your advice and enlighten myself more.

Am, haha you're right there. At least all of our children won't have names which are too imaginative.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 18, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> It's my last name...



I knew a guy whose name was literally Seagull! 



escorial said:


> after a horse tipster



I like it. 



amsawtell said:


> I was thinking last night that for a bunch of creative people we're really not incredibly imaginative when it comes to our names.  Turns out all the interestingly named people were going to post today.



LOL.



Apple Ice said:


> Schrody, I hope I didn't offend you then. I do genuinely think it's interesting. I often come across as very sarcastic online without intending to be. I have always found the universe fascinating so I will have to take your advice and enlighten myself more.



Don't talk nonsense, of course you didn't offend me. It takes a lot more to do that.  Wow, I inspired someone to learn more about something. I actually stopped long ago in trying when I had to confront with all those ignorant people. It's nice for a change. If you're more serious in reading may I recommend "Black holes, baby universes and other essays"? It's really a light read, and it explains in a simple way. It even has pictures!  

I like sarcasm. This is not a sarcasm. No, really, It's not.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 18, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I knew a guy whose name was literally Seagull!



I think that would be much less pleasant a nickname than Pidgeon View attachment 5329


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 18, 2014)

All I can tell you is that mine has something to do with the state of New Jersey.


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 18, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Schrody - I even have a T-shirt with text: "WANTED: Schrodinger's cat, Dead and Alive".



What if I find the cat, but it is either both alive and dead or neither dead nor alive?

As for me, I picked my entirely too long name for registration as part of a friendly trolling/joking endeavor directed at InstituteWoman on an entirely different board where she lurks, but then life intervened and I never got to execute on the joke. She is an InstituteWoman both by virtue of being married to an InstituteMan and- far more importantly - from graduating from the same Institute. I scavenged a beaver picture for my avatar for similar reasons, as the beaver (nature's engineer, who does his best work at night) is our collegiate mascot. Then, when I registered here, the only username that I could think of quick was the one that I was planning on using for entirely different playful purposes, and now I have a 12 letter handle.

Mens et Manus, and all that.


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine was not thought through. Just picked a word out of the ether.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 18, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Mine was not thought through. Just picked a word out of the ether.



I thought it was rather clever all the same.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 18, 2014)

Bazz is my real life nickname and a Ford Cargo was the last lorry I drove. Boring!


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 18, 2014)

I've had midnightpoet before there was an internet; some 40 years ago.  I don't remember how, just that it sounded cool and signed some of my poems as such.


----------



## TheWizard (Mar 18, 2014)

_I am no man, I, AM A WIZARD!_


----------



## Apple Ice (Mar 18, 2014)

Schrody, I will stop talking nonsense immediately. I will keep trying to offend you, though, I'm no quitter. You had me at "pictures", that's all you had to say really. I will let you know what I think of it when I've read it and won't hesitate to be sarcastic in future.

InstituteMan, that's a proper name story haha. Well done.


----------



## Apple Ice (Mar 18, 2014)

The Wizard's been here two seconds and he's already gone power mad.


----------



## TheWizard (Mar 18, 2014)

_Yeah, that happens some times. ;D_


----------



## Greimour (Mar 19, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I was thinking last night that for a bunch of creative people we're really not incredibly imaginative when it comes to our names.  Turns out all the interestingly named people were going to post today.



I will include myself in that then, seeing as I posted on the same day  <3


----------



## Pandora (Mar 20, 2014)

uh oh, shame on me


----------



## Schrody (Mar 22, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> I think that would be much less pleasant a nickname than Pidgeon View attachment 5329



You bet. 



InstituteMan said:


> What if I find the cat, but it is either both alive and dead or neither dead nor alive?



According to Schrodinger's "adaptation" of Copenhagen's interpretation of quantum mechanics, cat is alive and dead, only until you open the box, i.e., observe it. When you look at it, it can't be in the both states, it can be only live or dead. 

Are you familiar with double-slit experiment?

From this page:

"For this experiment, a beam of light is aimed at a barrier with two vertical slits. The light passes through the slits and the resulting pattern is recorded on a photographic plate. If one slit is covered, the pattern is what would be expected: a single line of light, aligned with whichever slit is open. Intuitively, one would expect that if both slits are open, the pattern of light will reflect that fact: two lines of light, aligned with the slits. In fact, however, what happens is that the photographic plate is entirely separated into multiple lines of lightness and darkness in varying degrees. What is being illustrated by this result is that interference is taking place between the waves/particles going through the slits, in what, seemingly, should be two non-crossing trajectories.
We would expect that if the beam of light particles or photons is slowed enough to ensure that individual photons are hitting the plate, there could be no interference and the pattern of light would be two lines of light, aligned with the slits. In fact, however, the resulting pattern still indicates interference, which means that, somehow, the single particles are interfering with themselves."

Basically, when observed, electron interference pattern stops. Simple act of having an observer of the electron changes how the electron behaves. 

I hope you don't mind, I c/p from the page, I'm terrible at explaining. 



Apple Ice said:


> Schrody, I will stop talking nonsense immediately. I will keep trying to offend you, though, I'm no quitter. You had me at "pictures", that's all you had to say really. I will let you know what I think of it when I've read it and won't hesitate to be sarcastic in future.



I am Nonsense. You have my permission to be Nonsense too.


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey, Schrody, I am a huge fan of the double slit experiment, although I always liked Special Relativity best (because I could do the math), quantum mechanics next (I could do all of the math for my first course and enough to pass my second), and General Relativity last because it required more math than I took. 

I never replicated the double slit experiment, but I did replicate the Millikan oil drop experiment (among others). My lab partner kept shocking himself when he forgot to shut off the high voltage supply. He twitched a lot, which was funny since he wasn't killed. He was never in any real danger, of course.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 22, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Hey, Schrody, I am a huge fan of the double slit experiment, although I always liked Special Relativity best (because I could do the math), quantum mechanics next (I could do all of the math for my first course and enough to pass my second), and General Relativity last because it required more math than I took.
> 
> I never replicated the double slit experiment, but I did replicate the Millikan oil drop experiment (among others). My lab partner kept shocking himself when he forgot to shut off the high voltage supply. He twitched a lot, which was funny since he wasn't killed. He was never in any real danger, of course.



I'm no mathematician, in fact I hate doing the math. But I like t. physics because I can read about it, and don't have to do equations. I like them both, but I'm more fond of Special Relativity. 

LOL for your colleague.


----------



## tepelus (Mar 22, 2014)

Tepelus (Tseh-peh-loosh), "the little impaler", comes from Tepes (Tseh-pesh) "the impaler". I'm kind of have a thing for Vlad the Impaler. I use Tepelus all over the internet.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 22, 2014)

tepelus said:


> Tepelus (Tseh-peh-loosh), "the little impaler", comes from Tepes (Tseh-pesh) "the impaler". I'm kind of have a thing for Vlad the Impaler. I use Tepelus all over the internet.



That's so metal.


----------



## tepelus (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm pretty unimaginative, but I like my name. I have a white rabbit and when he was younger he would wake me up in the morning by jumping on my bed and bouncing all over me, then when I woke up he would disappear. I'd lay down again, and up he'd jump again. That would repeat until I either got up, or I was able to catch him and put him outside. He's my little ninjabun.

:albino:


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 7, 2014)

Haha. What's his name? I'd call my ninja rabbit Bruce or Jackie, even though neither of them is Japanese.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 7, 2014)

His name is Alvin. When I first got him, he was a baby and I thought he was a girl so I had named him Ava. After I discovered he was a boy, I wanted to rename him something more manly but still similar to Ava. Alvin came to mind first and it stuck. Fits his personality, too. 

:albino:


----------



## patskywriter (Apr 8, 2014)

When choosing email addresses I decided to use durhamskywriter@yahoo for my business correspondence and patskywriter for my personal emails. (The Durham Skywriter is the name of my online community paper.)


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Apr 8, 2014)

"Bach's Arco Pitcairn" 

An undead baseball player has that written on the back of his shirt in Dawn of the Dead. Been using it since 1999. I like the way it sounds.


----------



## Luna Silvae (Apr 8, 2014)

Luna Silvae- means moon of the woods. Why I chose it? Hmm....well there's the fact that Latin in general just always sounds awesome- hahaha! In addition to that I always had a thing for the moon; I love all the symbolism it has, and I also love the woods. Growing up I spent a lot of time in the woods in my backyard- it's one of my favorite places to be. So putting all those together that's what I  came up with. ^_^


----------



## Hitotsmami (Apr 8, 2014)

I use the same name everywhere -- Hitotsumami!

Except here, because I mistyped and missed the U in Hitots*U*mami

I choose this name when I was 14, the year I first started using the internet and it is japanese for 'a pinch of something'. Woo!


----------



## NerdyMJ (Apr 9, 2014)

Like a lot of other people said, I use my screen name all over the web. It's my Twitter handle and my screen name on a couple of writing sites. 
The reason I originally chose it is because I'm a bit of nerd, but I wanted to pick screen name that would come off as clever as opposed to insane, 12-yr-old fangirl. So I went with NerdyMJ. MJ are my first and middle initials, but it also serves as a reference to Marvel's Spider-Man.


----------



## Coffin Worm (Apr 9, 2014)

I love H P Lovecraft. 'Coffin Worm' is a term from one of his shorts. It's two words I'd never think to put together but go together in a way that gets my imagination running. 'Coffin' being a thing of death and 'worm' being a living thing that gets life within the container of death and so on. I'm not goth or anything, I just find it intriguing that two common things - when put together - can become such a thought-provoking concept.


----------



## Luna Silvae (Apr 9, 2014)

NerdyMJ said:


> Like a lot of other people said, I use my screen name all over the web. It's my Twitter handle and my screen name on a couple of writing sites.
> The reason I originally chose it is because I'm a bit of nerd, but I wanted to pick screen name that would come off as clever as opposed to insane, 12-yr-old fangirl. So I went with NerdyMJ. MJ are my first and middle initials, but it also serves as a reference to Marvel's Spider-Man.



Hahaha, that's cool! Also I love the quote in your signature. Rurouni Kenshin is an awesome show!


----------



## garza (Apr 10, 2014)

The name I used to write under in some regional publications was Ricardo Garcia Ramiirez. Many people, including me, pronounce Garcia without the accent as gar-sah. Some, like the fishing reel people, say gar-shah. and some misspell it Garza. Garza is also the name of a bird in the heron family that is common in Central America, and Garza Avenue was the street I lived on in Belmopan in an area where all the streets are named for birds. When I joined WF I wanted a short, easy-to-remember name so I signed ship's papers as 'garza'. Any graphics work I do, including drawings, paintings, or photos, I sign as GZ. If you have an old copy of the WF Newsletter lying about you can flip through and see the GZ on most of the photos and such.


----------



## ViKtoricus (Apr 10, 2014)

I fell in love with a girl during my high school years. Her name was Victoria.

I admired her so much that I wanted to be "one with her." She didn't want me the same way I wanted her, so I did the next best thing...

I named myself after her. From "Victoria" came "ViKtoricus." The capital K signifies masculinity, and the last four words were for a "Greek effect." I wanted my name to sound as flashy as "Alexander" or "Julius." Not something plain like Bob, or Ron, or Jim.


----------



## NerdyMJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Luna Silvae said:


> Hahaha, that's cool! Also I love the quote in your signature. Rurouni Kenshin is an awesome show!



Thanks 
My siggy quote is actually from the RK live-action movie. I do love the show, though, and my husband owns the entire manga series.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll let people guess why I chose this name. Hint its a lot simpler than you'd think


----------



## garza (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, of course, for me, 'Rowan' immediately brings to mind 'Rowan Oak', Faulkner's home in Oxford, Mississippi. My grandfather called any large oak 'caorann' which is the same name in Irish and is associated with various cults in Ireland and Celtic Britain.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 13, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I'll let people guess why I chose this name. Hint its a lot simpler than you'd think


Because you love Peter's music? I know I do.
[video=youtube_share;9w_Nv2JWKDo]http://youtu.be/9w_Nv2JWKDo[/video]


----------



## Apple Ice (Apr 13, 2014)

You're Rowan Atkinson?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Nawor backwards... what could be more easy?  Next question...


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 13, 2014)

I use Lewdog as my name here.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 14, 2014)

Lewdog said:


> I use Lewdog as my name here.



............... 

I chose my real name and my initials, because I am who I am.


----------



## Ari (Apr 14, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I'll let people guess why I chose this name. Hint its a lot simpler than you'd think



Is it:
a) because you're short and have red hair (rowan means something like 'little red').
OR
b) because your parents knew that one day I'd be famous and so named you after me (Rowan is my middle name).


----------



## Schrody (Apr 14, 2014)

danielstj said:


> ...............
> 
> I chose my real name and my initials, because I am who I am.



That's a lot of initials :rapture:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 14, 2014)

French last name.

Hyphenated. 

Addendum: It doesn't even include my middle name either, which is Edward.


----------



## Schrody (Apr 14, 2014)

danielstj said:


> French last name.



That makes sense. I knew a (French) guy who had 3-4 names and a long last name (Greek roots).


----------



## Winston (Apr 14, 2014)

I've always loved Eric Arthur Blair (George Orwell).  His style, experience and wisdom all drew me to his writing in a way most authors could not.

Winston Smith was, in my opinion, not an inspiring character.  However, he was the perfect archetype of a citizen of our dystopian future.  I carry part of Winston with me daily.  He warns me that, in the end, life itself is not as important as the soul that passes through it.  And to lose that soul is a fate worse than death.

My other common moniker is Tripod.  It refers to my service time as a machine gunner (I often carried the heavy gun mount).  Due too much confusion regarding photography and lewd anatomical inferences, I don't go by Tripod much.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 15, 2014)

Winston said:


> I've always loved Eric Arthur Blair (George Orwell).  His style, experience and wisdom all drew me to his writing in a way most authors could not.



You just spoke to me, deep down. I like that, a lot. Only have read Animal Farm and 1984 but I think I can sort of grasp you. Soon to be reading his other classics...


----------



## Wander (Apr 18, 2014)

I chose Wander, well it more chose me, because it is my life. I have never stayed in one place long enough to make a name. I come and go from point A to point B then search a map for a while for point C. My travels have also brought many jobs my way from commissioned artwork to military service. I've even done cashier work at a camp store at a christian ministry camp. I have never felt like I belonged in one place. I was born to wander, and wander I am.


----------



## BobtailCon (Apr 19, 2014)

Bobtail- A semi truck with no cargo.
Con-Beginning to my first name.

I've mostly been going by WriterSplat lately. I am subject to a name change every month, never satisfied.


----------



## Mr. Meaner (Apr 22, 2014)

Why did I chose the name Mr. Meaner?  Because it should be a crime to be this classy


----------



## Circadian (Apr 22, 2014)

Circadian is part of the name of one of my characters who can't decide whether he's good or bad.  Plus, I thought it sounded pretty.


----------



## Atmen (Apr 25, 2014)

Atmen, which, in the context of Hinduism, is said to be the individual self, equitable with Brahman after enlightenment. Truthfully, only used it because my other pseudonyms got repetitive, and it's come to fit within a current project. Plus, like all the others in this forum, it sounds cool.


----------

